# Blackwater?



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hi..how to make a blackwater biotope?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2012)

Put some peat moss in a filter bag and place it in your filter







The tanins will leak into your tank creating a blackwater biotope


----------

